# Bale Processing rates



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Installed a boiler for a guy to heat his horse barn of all things, check cleared so whatever.

Anyways, he's looking for some round bales but wants me to run em thru my Jaylor 3650 then he'll come and get em with a dump truck after being processed.

His son is looking to start breeding horses so they'll be feeding more and he wants to try some before buying his own to grind/process on site. Guess it's the way all the large horse ranches in Mexico feed theirs, cuts waste down to about nil, just like with cattle.

Whats the going rate for processing bales?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Oughta be worth 12-15 per ton anyway


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> Oughta be worth 12-15 per ton anyway


So roughly $6 bucks a bale for 800lb bales&#8230;.

Not sure thats really worth my time other than the fact now that he has heat in the barn he's talking adding a heated tack room and a heated slab for washing equipment and horses :huh: and somebody needs to plumb all that&#8230;.

They do concrete for a living, so not afraid of hard work, then load a couple big ole gooseneck trailers with horses and head to Chicago on the weekends all summer for the mexican rodeo's...

Did I mention only his son really speaks English well with just a trace of an accent and the dudes papa barely speaks english? Good times trying to explain what needed done next when junior wasn't around...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

mlappin said:


> So roughly $6 bucks a bale for 800lb bales&#8230;.
> Not sure thats really worth my time other than the fact now that he has heat in the barn he's talking adding a heated tack room and a heated slab for washing equipment and horses :huh: and somebody needs to plumb all that&#8230;.
> They do concrete for a living, so not afraid of hard work, then load a couple big ole gooseneck trailers with horses and head to Chicago on the weekends all summer for the mexican rodeo's...
> Did I mention only his son really speaks English well with just a trace of an accent and the dudes papa barely speaks english? Good times trying to explain what needed done next when junior wasn't around...


 I have about 100% German heritage on both sides of my family. I was told more than once that on my mother's side my grandparents didn't speak any English when they started school. They where not aloud to speak German at school only English. The problems in this country are not new just the media will not allow them to get worked out the old way. If the man writes good checks tell him look I'll help you out to see if the system works for you but don't expect me to grinding hay forever. Set a time line maybe a month or two. That's how you make friends that might help you out of a pinch some day.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There's some people not far from me that grind hay and straw they got a big tub grinder on a lowboy pulled by a semi. They charge $250 an hour to grind.. guy told me he likes his straw really fine has them use a 3/4 inch screen. Slows things down and it takes some five minutes to chop a 3 by 3 by 8 Bale.. he says it goes much faster if you can jump up to an inch and a half screen


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you figure how long it would take to process a bale and charge by the hour? If it is just one roll or one time, then you would not lose much if the figuring was off a little.


----------

